# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pesca deportiva

## Xuquer

La *pesca deportiva*, es la actividad pesquera que se realiza por ocio o competición. El motivo es lúdico principalmente, y en la actualidad la gran mayoría de los pescadores capturan los peces dándoles suelta posteriormente.
 Esta actividad esta regida por la legislación de las diferentes administraciones. Las cuales reglan el uso de artes y aparejos, delimitando el cupo de capturas y su tamaño según especies. También gestionan el uso y actividad de los diferentes hábitats.
 Cuando esta actividad pasa de ser mero ocio o afición, y pasa a ser del ámbito deportivo, esta pasa a ser gestionada por las diferentes federaciones de pesca, tanto a nivel regional como nacional, organizando concursos, campeonatos y actividades a todos los niveles.
 La diferencia de pesca tanto de estilos como de aparejos, varían tanto como en los entornos en los que se desarrollan, como la especie a capturar.
 El Campeonato Mundial de pezca realizado por la Jcpd es el torneo mas lujoso de pesca deportiva del mundo. El primer ganador de este torneo cuyp origen es libanes Es Omar Y. Safie G. en 1999.
*Contenido*



1 Continental o fluvial2 Marítima3 Estilos de pesca4 Véase también5 Enlaces externos

* Continental o fluvial* 

 Cabe decir que la _pesca continental o fluvial_, actualmente se realiza mayormente como actividad lúdica o deportiva. Donde se practica usando infinidad de artes y modalidades, según sea las condiciones de la zona a practicar la pesca. Esta comprende las extensiones de agua dulce, pudiendo ser ríos, embalses, estanques, albuferas, lagos o ibones.

* Marítima  [editar]*

 La pesca más popular es la que se realiza desde la costa, tanto en espigones e instalaciones portuarias, como en playas y estuarios de los ríos, también cabe destacar la cada día más creciente afición a la pesca desde embarcación.

* Estilos de pesca  [editar]*

 En realidad existen tantos estilos de pesca como pescadores, lugares y especies piscícolas. Crearemos dos grupos diferenciando las modalidades más propias de un medio acuático u otro.

Entorno fluvial

Pesca al tiento, Coup, a la inglesa, o a la BoloñesaPesca a moscaCarpfishing
Entorno marítimo

Pesca al curricán o CaceaSurf-CastingPesca con carro valencianoPesca submarinaPesca al Brumeo

Fuente : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pesca_deportiva

Os invito a que volqueis aqui vuestros comentarios sobre pesca en embalses... fotos o comentarios de capturas etc...

Ojito con el tamaño y peso de las capturas, que ya sabemos que los pescadores... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


salu2  :Smile:

----------


## chikiss

> La *pesca deportiva*, es la actividad pesquera que se realiza por ocio o competición. El motivo es lúdico principalmente, y en la actualidad la gran mayoría de los pescadores capturan los peces dándoles suelta posteriormente.
>  Esta actividad esta regida por la legislación de las diferentes administraciones. Las cuales reglan el uso de artes y aparejos, delimitando el cupo de capturas y su tamaño según especies. También gestionan el uso y actividad de los diferentes hábitats.
>  Cuando esta actividad pasa de ser mero ocio o afición, y pasa a ser del ámbito deportivo, esta pasa a ser gestionada por las diferentes federaciones de pesca, tanto a nivel regional como nacional, organizando concursos, campeonatos y actividades a todos los niveles.
>  La diferencia de pesca tanto de estilos como de aparejos, varían tanto como en los entornos en los que se desarrollan, como la especie a capturar.
>  El Campeonato Mundial de pezca realizado por la Jcpd es el torneo mas lujoso de pesca deportiva del mundo. El primer ganador de este torneo cuyp origen es libanes Es Omar Y. Safie G. en 1999.
> *Contenido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





un saludo , desde el Basscieza  captura y suelta .

----------


## davidbass

En aguas fluviales te falta una de las modalidades de pesca de interior que mas dinero mueve, es la pesca del black bass y del lucio, tanto desde embarcacion como de orilla.
Os dejo un enlace del campeonato de un video del Campeonato de Madrid de black bass embarcacion.
Un saludo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcDX8OaJizY

----------


## REEGE

Los ríos de Guipúzcoa cobijan la segunda mayor densidad de trucha desde 1994.
San Sebastián, 31 mar (EFE).- Los ríos de Guipúzcoa cobijan este año la segunda mayor densidad de alevines de trucha desde que en 1994 la Diputación foral inició los seguimientos sobre la población de esta especie en los cauces fluviales del territorio.

Según ha informado la institución foral en una nota, este incremento de la densidad de trucha es debida a "la buena reproducción" que se ha dado en la mayor parte de los ríos guipuzcoanos, tras el declive de las poblaciones detectado en los últimos ejercicios.

La Diputación ha aclarado que, a pesar del buen dato de 2011, se mantiene la preocupación por la "tendencia descendente" observada en los datos recogidos a lo largo de estos años.

Por este motivo, el departamento de Desarrollo Rural participará junto con otras administraciones en un estudio inter-autonómico que "va a analizar la situación de la trucha" en distintos lugares, con el fin de conocer las causas del declive de la especie.

Paralelamente, el Departamento ha iniciado la redacción y ejecución de proyectos de mejora del hábitat fluvial, con el objetivo de mejorar las condiciones para las poblaciones piscícolas y de otras especies animales amenazadas, como el desmán del Pirineo y el visón europeo, muy vinculadas a los ríos.

Respecto a la temporada de pesca, la Diputación ha precisado que este año se iniciará el próximo 3 de abril y se prolongará hasta el 31 de julio, lo que supondrá "un retraso en la apertura" al igual que en otros territorios.

En los cotos de Lareo y Arraiaran y en algunos tramos de pesca sin muerte, el período pesca se prolongará hasta el 30 de septiembre.

El número de truchas que los pescadores podrán capturar se mantiene en tres ejemplares por jornada, mientras que la talla mínima y máxima de captura queda establecida entre los 22 y los 35 centímetros, respectivamente.

Además, esta temporada se volverá a abrir el coto de cangrejo señal del río Leitzaran, desde el 4 de agosto hasta el 30 de septiembre, y se mantendrán los cotos intensivos del Araxes y el Leitzaran, en las fechas habituales.

Por otra parte, se mantienen los tramos de pesca sin muerte y los tramos vedados fijados en la última temporada, con el objetivo de proteger las poblaciones de trucha en Guipúzcoa. EFE

Fuente:Efeverde.com

----------


## No Registrado

10 es el doble de 5.

Bieeeeen, tenemos el doble de alevines, entonces nos ponemos medallas.

Pero no hace mucho no había 10, sino 100, con lo cual la noticia sería:
"Aunque vamos aumentando y recuperando aún estamos en un 10% de la densidad ictícola tradicional."

Por otro lado, ya está tardando el País Vasco en establecer muchos más tramos sin muerte y prohibiendo matar la trucha excepto en los tramos intensivos de repoblación. Ni tres ni dos, ninguna.

También podría preocuparse más por eliminar obstáculos en los ríos y controlar vertidos de industrias y pueblos.

 Hay que ir avanzando y concienciando a la gente, que hoy no se pasa hambre para tener que comerse la trucha.

----------


## miguel30

hola gente ,me gustaria saver dodn puedo pescar carpas   en la zona de guipuzcoa  yo vivo en hernani  peor  miro por  el google y no me sale  mucho si alguien save algo de carpas  o algun rio o embalse  me podrian decir grax dejo mi correo txxxxxxxx.com

----------


## perdiguera

En este foro no debes dejar tu correo.
Por eso he editado tu mensaje. Si alguien conoce algo de lo que preguntas te enviará un mensaje privado dentro del foro, no a tu correo. Para ello debes registrarte.

----------


## Luján

Quizás en el embalse de Añarbe. A unos 10 km en línea recta hacia el sureste.

----------


## No Registrado

hola muy buenas  compañero e intentado ir añarbe dsd hernani el problema que  me e recorrido  km en coche peor no soy capaz de llegar asta el embalse peor nada de nada no soy capaz de llegar y no se como llegar alguna otra forma de llegar al embalse gracias compañeros

----------

